# Gag on Mouth Calls



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 12, 2012)

Help me.  I want to hunt turkey this year but I gag on the calls.    No matter how much a trim them down I end up with the same thing.  Any advice?


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 12, 2012)

not using a mouth call would be the best thing to do. you can get a nice box or pot call from several of the call makers on here that will do everything a mouth call will.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 12, 2012)

Plenty of other calls out there besides mouth calls. Get you a good box and a good pot call to start with.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 12, 2012)

They give good advice. Get a box or scratch call to start with. Mouth calls are tricky. Sometimes, cutting or trimming them too much will make them slip more easily.


----------



## bpryor (Jan 12, 2012)

i had the same problem.if you are stubborn like i was and just HAVE to make em work, just hold em in your mouth as long as you can. dont try calling, just hold them. once you get more used to it, you start vocalizing. Primos also makes some mini calls that work just as well and are much easier on the gag reflex. these will also help condition you to holding the big ones.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 13, 2012)

I've got a box call and an old slate, just thinking it'd be better to be hands free when they got within range.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 13, 2012)

JMO- but if they're within range, I wouldn't be calling anymore. I let them come lookin' for me.


----------



## Will-dawg (Jan 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> JMO- but if they're within range, I wouldn't be calling anymore. I let them come lookin' for me.



this^^^^ is the best advise on here!


----------



## turkeys101 (Jan 14, 2012)

i use to have the same problem when i first started using diagram's....... i like them but its for sure not my favorite.... i towards to lean away from the sometimes because to me it doesnt have that real crisp " ol hen" sound like a slate would give me .........   just keep practicing and it will get much eaiser and you wont end up swallowing your call


----------



## icdedturkes (Jan 14, 2012)

Throw a mouth call in for a week.. At work, in the car, watchin tv.. Make no sounds.. Get used to having it in there. 

Also you may wanna try some of the smaller framed calls as well.. The tape is not always the issue.


----------



## The Horned Toad (Jan 14, 2012)

It's a mind thing.  I found that sitting down holding a leg up while practicing helps until you get use to it.


----------



## bpryor (Jan 15, 2012)

sappermarc said:


> It's a mind thing.  I found that sitting down holding a leg up while practicing helps until you get use to it.



thats awesome.


----------



## ssm (Jan 15, 2012)

Tap yourself on your chest with your left wrist, while trying to bite your right ear.  If you can do those two things and keep the call in your mouth, the gag reflex will pass.   Be sure to do this in front of a mirror.







I want to know how many of you tried that after you read it?   lol


----------



## Toxic (Jan 16, 2012)

you have a strong gag reflex, I could never shake mine so I just use slate and box calls


----------



## Kevin Farr (Jan 16, 2012)

icdedturkes said:


> Throw a mouth call in for a week.. At work, in the car, watchin tv.. Make no sounds.. Get used to having it in there.
> 
> Also you may wanna try some of the smaller framed calls as well.. The tape is not always the issue.



yep  x2


----------



## Kevin Farr (Jan 16, 2012)

sappermarc said:


> It's a mind thing.  I found that sitting down holding a leg up while practicing helps until you get use to it.



I tried this and it actually works.  I could swap which leg I was holding up and I could get different sounds.  AWESOME !!


----------



## goblr77 (Jan 16, 2012)

Just use a box or a good glass call. Many turkeys die every year from these. For some reason or another I have gravitated toward friction calls anyway in the past three or four years. A really good box sounds more like a hen yelping than anything to me.


----------



## The Horned Toad (Jan 16, 2012)

bpryor said:


> thats awesome.



I know it sounds silly but actually worked for me. I got the idea from the dentist office.  I was gagging and the hygienist told me to hold a leg up and I stopped gagging.


----------

